# You can't spell mediocrity without C-M-R!!!



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 12, 2012)

These are the times that try men's souls. First, St. Mark is re-upped for 5 years AND Branden Smith is caught in Alabamastan with a car full of weed.Please tell me this is all a dream.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2012)

Please tell me you'll forget your password to this forum...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 12, 2012)

Although I am not as defiant as my buddy Sugar Hill, Richt does do things that make me want to hit something with a baseball bat at times.  (Like the way he coached the fourth quarter of that Michigan State game.  Sorry to bring that back up Dawg fans if you have managed to deal with that fiasco.  I will need therapy to get over that.)  No biggie on Brandon Smith.  He will be back when we need him.


----------



## DBM78 (Mar 12, 2012)

I glad its final and we got CMR and CTG locked up it will help with recruiting. I'm a realistic UGA fan I don't expect to play in the SECCG or NCG every year but things have turned the corner with the team. No reason we can't win the east every year with how down Florida and Tenn have been recently.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Please tell me you'll forget your password to this forum...




Sorry, i'll leave now.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 12, 2012)

DBM78 said:


> I glad its final and we got CMR and CTG locked up it will help with recruiting. I'm a realistic UGA fan I don't expect to play in the SECCG or NCG every year but things have turned the corner with the team. No reason we can't win the east every year with how down Florida and Tenn have been recently.



A mediocre coach for mediocre fans... congrats to you and the rest! Ya'll should be real happy the next five years... well as long as everyone else in the SEC east has off years. LOL 

Talk about setting your expectations low... how about a coach who can take a good recruiting class and compete against conference rivals week in and week out? Wait, sorry... that's some crazy aspirations I guess on my part? Maybe I should just hope for 5 or 6 wins like the rest of ya'll?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2012)

olcowman said:


> A mediocre coach for mediocre fans... congrats to you and the rest! Ya'll should be real happy the next five years... well as long as everyone else in the SEC east has off years. LOL
> 
> Talk about setting your expectations low...



Send a email to McGarity... I'm sure he cares what you think!


----------



## olcowman (Mar 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Send a email to McGarity... I'm sure he cares what you think!



You got his email address? Why is your panties in a wad? I'm trying to change my way of thinking... Go Dawgs... go have a 'winning season'... Hooray...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 12, 2012)

olcowman said:


> You got his email address? Why is your panties in a wad? I'm trying to change my way of thinking... Go Dawgs... go have a 'winning season'... Hooray...



olcow I wasnt trying to be a smart mouth. I was telling you to email the only man who has control over what your complaining about. You can find his email on the uga website. It has a link and all you have to do is click it. Now go back and educate the deer hunting forum. They probably care about reading your post over there. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> These are the times that try men's souls. First, St. Mark is re-upped for 5 years AND Branden Smith is caught in Alabamastan with a car full of weed.Please tell me this is all a dream.



The only way this could get better is if Bobo is given a 10 year extension as OC and named Head-Coach-In-Waiting


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 12, 2012)

Some Dawg fans will defend anything the players do. 

It must be part of the team regime that you have to smoke dope.   ol Mark Rickety will just make em miss a pipsqueak game that doesn't matter.  Ol Saban would kick em to the curb, but that's the difference in a Championship caliber team and a group of thugs.

And yes, I'm a Dawg fan and being realistic too. Why keep defending criminal activity?  Seriuosly why do it?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 13, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> These are the times that try men's souls. First, St. Mark is re-upped for 5 years AND Branden Smith is caught in Alabamastan with a car full of weed.Please tell me this is all a dream.



Can't spell stupid without without SourBumpGator.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 13, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Please tell me you'll forget your password to this forum...



Too much to wish for, but I am gonna ask Santa anyway!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rex, I NEVER sign out so there!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 13, 2012)

Mediocrity?

Improved from a 6 win season to a 10 win season?

CMR has won 73.6% of the games since he became head coach. That's a better win percentage than Bear Bryant!


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 13, 2012)

Not much new to see here. All one can do is read the posts and reflect on how many times threads like this have popped up over the last couple of years. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Branden.  We appreciate it.  Now they have the perfect excuse to put Mitchell at corner.  Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 13, 2012)

five more wins for us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> five more wins for us.



Biscuits all over the field.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Mediocrity?
> 
> Improved from a 6 win season to a 10 win season?
> 
> CMR has won 73.6% of the games since he became head coach. That's a better win percentage than Bear Bryant!



Soooooo, are you saying that Richt is a more successful coach than Bryant?

That's how many NCs compared to how many NCs?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Soooooo, are you saying that Richt is a more successful coach than Bryant?
> 
> That's how many NCs compared to how many NCs?



Well this is a new argument!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL, dang, I guess he's a better coach than most of the other CHAMPIONSHIP temas coaches huh. Man makes me feel SOOOO much better about Richt. 

Nothing like having a 10 win season, and watching, Fla, Bama, LSU, Auburn, Ten, win NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS with coaches that have a worse winning percentage.  Thanks Jeff for making me feel so much better.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Soooooo, are you saying that Richt is a more successful coach than Bryant?



I am saying he has a better winning percentage than The Bear, and he does.

He has won 73% of his games.

Some folks will whine just to hear themselves


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I am saying he has a better winning percentage than The Bear, and he does.
> 
> He has won 73% of his games.
> 
> Some folks will whine just to hear themselves


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Jeff, I'll take championships over winning percentages ANY day!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well this is a new argument!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Soooooo, are you saying that Richt is a more successful coach than Bryant?
> 
> That's how many NCs compared to how many NCs?



Nobody cares but debil worshipers like you.


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 13, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Please tell me you'll forget your password to this forum...



coors light through the nose.....



been a rough day...thank you!


----------



## ACguy (Mar 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Soooooo, are you saying that Richt is a more successful coach than Bryant?
> 
> That's how many NCs compared to how many NCs?



I don't think UGA fans know what NCs are. Ron Zook , I mean Mark Richt is awesome and should have got a longer extension.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

ACguy said:


> I don't think UGA fans know what NCs are. Ron Zook , I mean Mark Richt is awesome and should have got a longer extension.



Will Muschamp.


----------



## riprap (Mar 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Soooooo, are you saying that Richt is a more successful coach than Bryant?
> 
> That's how many NCs compared to how many NCs?



The bear was good, I mean NC's and even lost the bowl games.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Jeff, I'll take championships over winning percentages ANY day!



Do you really believe you can have one without the other?

Tell me how you can win 50% and get a NC


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Fairhope, in your avatar pic, I believe the line of scrimmage is BEHIND the Auburn players. Just so you'll know.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't believe Ol Bear was .500 in his career. musta been 314-314 huh?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't believe Ol Bear was .500 in his career. musta been 314-314 huh?



I was not referring to the Bear with my comment.

I am trying to figure out how you can win championships without a strong winning percentage, as you posted above


----------



## ACguy (Mar 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Will Muschamp.



What about him ?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What about him ?



A picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Browny, Coach Boom looks like he just murdered his whole family.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What about him ?



That's Florida football now.  A perfect fit for people like yourself.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Browny, Coach Boom looks like he just murdered his whole family.



Nah, he looks like he has no clue what he's doing so he's just gonna keep acting tough until he figures it out.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I was not referring to the Bear with my comment.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how you can win championships without a strong winning percentage, as you posted above



Alabama wasn't the only school bear coached at, he also coached at Texas A&M, Kentucky, and Maryland.  He was a head coach from 1945 to 1982 (38 years).

Mark Richt has been a HC for 11 years, lets come back in 27 years and compare records.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Alabama wasn't the only school bear coached at, he also coached at Texas A&M, Kentucky, and Maryland.  He was a head coach from 1945 to 1982 (38 years).
> 
> Mark Richt has been a HC for 11 years, lets come back in 27 years and compare records.



I can't wait.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't wait.



  It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> It just keeps getting better and better.



Do you or David Mills have plans to be here in 27 (arbitrary number of his choosing) years?  I don't.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope to be here in 27 yrs, and I'm sure Richt will be coaching somewhere then too. doubt it will be UGA( I Hope). Maybe he could go back to FSU and get his old OC job back.  ....Wait then it wouldn't be a fair comparison.

How bout comparing NC's, or heck, even SEC titles with the bear. You know the games that really matter.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I hope to be here in 27 yrs, and I'm sure Richt will be coaching somewhere then too. doubt it will be UGA( I Hope). Maybe he could go back to FSU and get his old OC job back.  ....Wait then it wouldn't be a fair comparison.
> 
> How bout comparing NC's, or heck, even SEC titles with the bear. You know the games that really matter.



Barring something truly unexpected, I will still be alive and breathing 27 years from now.  But I doubt that anyone here will still on this board.  That's what I was talking about.

Irony is a gift not given to all.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 16, 2012)

I think the UGA fans forget too quickly what mediocre really is.  Mediocre was the Donnan/Goff years.  The Dawgs have been above mediocre nearly every year Richt has been there.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's Florida football now.  A perfect fit for people like yourself.



Why is he is a perfect fit? He is Florida football for right now , he turn things around soon or be out of town. UF is not going to put up with underachieving like UGA. I would take Muschamp over Richt any day. Everyone knows Richt underachieves and Muschamp is still unknown. Muschamp may be horrible or he may be the next Nick Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why is he is a perfect fit? He is Florida football for right now , he turn things around soon or be out of town. UF is not going to put up with underachieving like UGA. I would take Muschamp over Richt any day. Everyone knows Richt underachieves and Muschamp is still unknown. Muschamp may be horrible or he may be the next Nick Saban.



Duh, there will never be another saban.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think the UGA fans forget too quickly what mediocre really is.  Mediocre was the Donnan/Goff years.  The Dawgs have been above mediocre nearly every year Richt has been there.



There are some spoiled people in these parts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 17, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why is he is a perfect fit? He is Florida football for right now , he turn things around soon or be out of town. UF is not going to put up with underachieving like UGA. I would take Muschamp over Richt any day. Everyone knows Richt underachieves and Muschamp is still unknown. Muschamp may be horrible or he may be the next Nick Saban.



What's funny is that you believe this.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's funny is that you believe this.



why is it funny? You don't think Muschamp will get fired if the team keeps underachieving?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 17, 2012)

ACguy said:


> why is it funny? You don't think Muschamp will get fired if the team keeps underachieving?



What?


----------



## ACguy (Mar 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's funny is that you believe this.



It's funny that I believe what  ? And why is it funny.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 17, 2012)

Cause only DAWG fans tolerate underachieving. We just proved it by giving Richt 3 more yrs.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 17, 2012)

But emu, don't you know CMR is a great guy?All that other stuff don't matter.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, there's no doubt that he is a great guy, I have lots of respect for him as a person. But seriously, he's been at UGA long enough and had enough talent to have won 3 NC's but for some unforseen reason he falls short. Maybe is because of his mentality of "let's drive down the field and kick a field goal".  That is why I said what i said.  We are OK with mediocrity.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 18, 2012)

We aren't OK with mediocrity. It's just that the people calling the shots are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 18, 2012)

ACguy said:


> It's funny that I believe what  ? And why is it funny.



Huh?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> But emu, don't you know CMR is a great guy?All that other stuff don't matter.



I love mediocrity.  It tastes great.  Especially if you batter it and fry it.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 18, 2012)

ya'll know my opinion on Richt,...doesn't mean that he can't surprise me with a successful season this season.
UGA's short term window of opportunity was last year and this year.
The defense should be in the top 5 in the Country.
The offense will need to be consistent, I don't expect a lot from them, but they should be above average for the conference, that combined with the Defense should get them the east.
I don't think that LSU will be as imposing this season as last season, they had a weird MoJo going on last year that I think was sufficiently banished at the end of the season...sorry Les, boudreux, that's just how I see it, BAMA will have it's own set of challenges, and Arky hasn't proven that they can put it all together, but they will have a favorable schedule...so, I think the dawgs have their best shot at a conference championship in a long, long time.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's funny is that you believe this.



What do you mean by this ?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2012)

Bobo for President


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bobo for President



Shouldn't you be getting ready for spring practice?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What do you mean by this ?



Whatchoo talkin about Willis?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2012)

Bttt


----------



## Crimson (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The only way this could get better is if Bobo is given a 10 year extension as OC and named Head-Coach-In-Waiting



Good one


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

I think Miami is figuring what we already knew out.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2018)

Here we are 6 years later and.............


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

ACguy said:


> . I would take Muschamp over Richt any day. Everyone knows Richt underachieves and Muschamp is still unknown. Muschamp may be horrible or he may be the next Nick Saban.



Or he may be the next Saban.. 

I would take Richt over Muschamp today, tomorrow or the next time you ask.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2018)

Blast from the past! Richt was a DGD!


----------

